# Créer un lien symbolique pour sauvegarde iphone



## Yukochan (27 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un macbook Pro rétina 13" tournant sous OS X El Capitan 10.11.1 et un iphone 6. Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un moyen de mettre automatiquement la sauvegarde de mon iphone sur un disque dur externe. J'ai essayé avec le terminal en utilisant la commande In -s mais à chaque fois cela me met command not found. J'ai aussi utilisé automator pour créer un lien symbolique mais cela ne marche pas non plus. Il y a-t-il un moyen plus simple que de le faire manuellement ? Car je n'ai déjà presque plus de place sur mon mac à cause de ma sauvegarde :'(. Je ne suis pas vraiment une experte en informatique en général alors est ce que vous pourriez m'aider svp ? Merci d'avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps : je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section du forum pour parler de ce sujet, donc je m'excuse si ce n'est pas au bon endroit ^-^"


----------



## macomaniac (27 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour *Yukochan
*
Je peux peut-être te passer quelques tuyaux pour ce qui est de la création de ton lien symbolique.

Le plus commode (pour moi) serait que je connaisse l'adresse exacte du dossier recelant ta sauvegarde iPhone et le nom du volume du DDE dans laquelle tu voudrais la déporter.

Pour cela > tu ouvres une fenêtre du «Terminal» et :

*- a)* du fais un glisser-déposer direct dedans avec le pointeur du dossier qui recèle ta sauvegarde iPhone > ce qui va inscrire automatiquement le chemin absolu à ce dossier.

*- b)* tu presses une fois la touche "_Entrée_" pour récupérer l'invite de commande (avec l'erreur pour absence d'exécutable : "*is a directory*" - c'est un dossier) > et tu fais un glisser-déposer direct de l'icône du volume monté du DDE > ce qui va inscrire automatiquement l'adresse à ce volume.​
=> est-ce que tu peux poster en copier-coller ces 2 lignes d'adresses (tu peux si tu veux remplacer dans la première ligne ton nom court d'utilisatrice par des *xxxx* à la place où il est mentionné). D'après ces renseignements > je pourrais te proposer des commandes pour effectuer ce que tu souhaites...


----------



## Yukochan (27 Décembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ! 

Alors voici ce que j'ai obtenu en espérant que c'est ben ça que tu voulais que je fasse


Last login: Tue Dec 27 20:50:06 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ XXXXX$ /Users/XXXXX/Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/Backup
-bash: /Users/XXXXX/Library/Application Support/MobileSync/Backup: is a directory
MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ XXXXX$ /Volumes/TOSHIBA


----------



## Yukochan (27 Décembre 2016)

Je te joins la capture d'écran qui correspond au texte que j'ai écrit dans mon message précédent. Ça sera peut-être plus clair


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2016)

*Yukochan*

Alors la manœuvre d'ensemble consiste en 3 étapes successives :

*- a)* recopie du dossier *Backup* (qui doit receler tes sauvegardes) dans le volume *TOSHIBA* de ton DDE. Pour cela > ton DDE attaché au Mac et le volume *TOSHIBA* monté affiché sur ton Bureau > tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
/bin/cp -av ${HOME}/Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/Backup /Volumes/TOSHIBA
```
 Cette commande appelle l'utilitaire de recopie basique *cp* (*c*o*p*y : copier) > avec la double option *-av* (*a* comme *a*rchive = copie conforme et *v* comme *v*erbose = affichage des opérations en cours) > la désignation de la "_Source_" de la copie (où, comme tu le vois, il est possible de désigner ton répertoire de compte par l'expression *${HOME}* = l'espace domiciliaire de l'opérateur actuel du shell : *$* sans donner de nom en clair > suivi de l'arborescence qui mène au dossier des sauvegardes : /Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/*Backup*) > la désignation de la "_Destination_" = /Volumes/*TOSHIBA* (*cp* copie automatiquement le dossier parent - ici *Backup* - dans l'espace assigné - ici *TOSHIBA*).

=> si tu as énormément de Go de données dans le dossier *Backup* et que tu ne veuilles pas les supprimer > la copie va prendre du temps. L'option *verbose* va faire s'afficher en mode ligne à ligne chaque élément recopié contenu dans le dossier *Backup* > ce qui va te permettre de savoir qu'une opération s'effectue bien. Attends d'avoir récupéré l'invite de commande à ton nom d'utilisatrice : *MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ XXXXX$* - signe que l'opération est terminée. Tu peux vérifier : tu dois avoir un dossier *Backup* miroir dans le volume *TOSHIBA*.

--------------------​
*- b)* suppression du dossier "_source_" *Backup*. Pour cela > tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
/bin/rm -rf ${HOME}/Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/Backup
```
 où l'utilitaire *rm* (*r*e*m*ove : supprimer) est appelé avec la double option *-rf* (*r* comme *r*ecursive : sur toute la profondeur du dossier-cible et *f* comme *f*orce : sans demander de confirmation à l'opérateur = toi) > et comme objet de la suppression l'adresse à l'objet terminal *Backup* réutilisant la désignation initiale de ton dossier de départ comme *${HOME}* > ce qui évite de donner un nom.

=> la commande *rm* s'effectue plus ou moins vite selon qu'il y a peu ou beaucoup de fichiers à supprimer. La récupération de l'invite de commande est là encore le signe de la fin de l'opération. Tu peux vérifier que le dossier *Backup* a été supprimé.

--------------------​
*- c)* création d'un *lien symbolique* au dossier /Volumes/TOSHIBA/*Backup* à l'emplacement : ${HOME}/Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/*⤻Backup*. Pour cela > tu n'as qu'à passer la commande (copier-coller) :

```
/bin/ln -s /Volumes/TOSHIBA/Backup ${HOME}/Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/Backup
```
Je pense que tu n'as pas de mal à décoder cette commande.

L'avertissement : « *command not found* » lorsque tu as appelé directement l'utilitaire *ln* (*l*i*n*k : créer un lien) > me fait conjecturer que le répertoire invisible */bin* recelant des utilitaires UNIX ne doit pas faire partie de ta variable d'environnement *$PATH* - façon un peu ésotérique de dire que, quand tu ouvres une fenêtre du «Terminal», le *shell bash* dans lequel tu es loggée comme opératrice ne trouve pas dans le fichier invisible *.bashprofile* de tes préférences d'utilisatrice du *shell* une adresse au répertoire */bin* comme référence automatique d'exécutables. Donc quand tu écris d'entrée : *ln* > l'utilitaire recelé dans */bin* n'est pas automatiquement trouvé. C'est pourquoi je t'ai mis le chemin absolu : /bin/*ln* > pour qu'il soit trouvé.

Suivent : l'option *-s* (*s*ymbolical) > la désignation en chemin absolu de la "_source_" : /Volumes/TOSHIBA/*Backup* > et la désignation en chemin relatif de la "_destination_" : ${HOME}/Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/*Backup*.

=> tu n'as qu'à vérifier qu'à l'emplacement : ${HOME}/Library/Application\ Support/MobileSync/ --> tu as bien un lien symbolique *⤻Backup* > et si tu le double-cliques > que tu ouvres bien le dossier /Volumes/TOSHIBA/*Backup*.

--------------------​
Pour inroduire la référence au répertoire d'exécutables */bin* dans ta variable *$PATH* > tu peux passer la commande :

```
export PATH=$PATH:/bin
```
 et tu peux vérifier par la commande :

```
echo $PATH
```
 que le répertoire */bin* fait partie de la liste des répertoires de binaires référencés.

Comme les 3 utilitaires appelés ici dans les commandes : *cp*, *rm*, *ln* font tous les 3 partie du répertoire de binaires exéctuables */bin* > et supposant que ce répertoire */bin* ne faisait pas partie de ta variable *$PATH* > j'ai démarré chaque commande par le chemin absolu à l'utilitaire : /bin/*cp* > /bin/*rm* > /bin/*ln* au lieu de l'appeler directement : *cp*, *rm*, *ln* > en reportant l'édition de ta variable *$PATH* à la fin (pour ne pas mélanger les torchons avec les serviettes).

L'utilité d'avoir une variable *$PATH* bien "personnalisée" > c'est qu'on n'a plus à s'embêter ensuite à se demander : mince ! je veux appeler l'utilitaire *chmod* ou *diskutil* etc. mais où est-ce qu'il se niche celui-là ? --> d'où l'obligation qu'il y aurait chaque fois à faire un :

```
whereis diskutil
```
 (par exemple) > qui te retournerait un :

```
/usr/sbin/diskutil
```
 > ce qui te permettrait de passer une commande (par exemple) :

```
/usr/sbin/diskutil list
```
 pour afficher le tableau des partitions de ton disque => tu vois l'embêtement ? Personne n'a envie de mémoriser dans quel dossier parent se trouve loggé tel ou tel exécutable > c'est déjà bien beau, quand on a envie d'effectuer une opération, ne pouvoir se dire : eh ! mais c'est compère *cp* que je peux appeler pour une recopier basique > et de pouvoir l'inscrire d'entrée en départ de commande comme on siffle un chien : *cp* ! - puisque toute commande dans le «Terminal» commence toujours par l'appel du « sujet » de la commande > après quoi peut suivre un « verbe » d'action orienté (quand on n'a pas affaire à des « sujets » basiques comme dans ce fil, qui n'ont qu'une action possible) > puis un « objet » qui est la cible (avec diverses options etc. qui saupoudrent la commande comme des adverbes ou autres dans une phrase du Français)...


----------



## Yukochan (28 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse et toutes tes explications. Je voulais savoir, cette manipulation fera en sorte que la sauvegarde de mon iphone se fera sur mon DDE Toshiba et que je dois brancher mon DDE pour que la sauvegarde puisse se faire c'est bien ça ?

Parce que j'ai l'impression que la sauvegarde va aussi s'enregistrer sur mon le disque interne de mon mac et pas que sur mon DDE. Désolé si je t'embête avec ça mais je voudrais être sure avant de faire la manipulation


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2016)

Si la sauvegarde se fait bien dans le dossier *Backup* > alors une fois que le dossier *Backup* dans la Bibliothèque de ton compte est remplacé par le lien symbolique *⤻Backup* > toute opération ayant [*⤻]Backup* pour destination va être forcée de suivre le lien symboblique au dossier /Volumes/TOSHIBA/*Backup*. Et évidemment > il faut à ce moment-là que le DDE soit attaché au Mac.

En guise d'exemple : j'utilise le vieux logiciel de courrier Entourage 2008 (de la suite Microsoft Office 2008). La base de données de courrier est régulièrement localisée at: {HOME}/Documents/*Données utilisateurs Microsoft*. J'ai recopié ce dossier entier dans le volume toujours attaché au Mac d'une carte-SSD intitulée *Express* > ce qui me donne un dossier : /Volumes/Express/*Données utilisateurs Microsoft*. J'ai alors supprimé l'original *Données utilisateurs Microsoft* de mes *Documents* et l'ai remplacé par un lien symbolique : {HOME}/Documents/*⤻Données utilisateurs Microsoft* => en conséquence > le logiciel n'a aucun problème au lancement pour se connecter à la base de données et pour y enregistrer à la fin les nouveaux courriels.

[NB. Il serait possible de recopier le dossier d'un rang supérieur = *MobileSync* (incluant donc *Backup*) > de supprimer l'original *MobileSync* (incluant l'original *Backup*) et de créer un lien symbolique *⤻MobileSync* à la place. En somme : de tailler plus large...]


----------



## Yukochan (28 Décembre 2016)

D'accord. Tu penses que c'est mieux d'utiliser le dossier MobileSync que le dossier que je veux utiliser ?

Je vais essayer de faire la manipulation et je te tiens au courant. Un énorme merci


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2016)

Bah ! tu n'as qu'à essayer avec *Backup* comme je te l'ai décrit.

Tu ne risques rien : une fois le *Backup* original cloné dans le volume *TOSHIBA* > il s'y trouve sauvegardé > donc la suppression de l'original *Backup* de la Bibliothèque de ton compte ne tire pas à conséquences...


----------



## Yukochan (28 Décembre 2016)

Je viens de finir la manipulation et ça marche ! Je te remercie énormément !


----------



## Yukochan (28 Décembre 2016)

Par contre est ce que c'est possible de faire la même chose mais avec la galerie de photos ? Je voudrais les mettre sur un autre DDE ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2016)

Yukochan a dit:


> ça marche ! Je te remercie énormément !



De rien. Remplacer des objets du volume de l'OS par des liens symboliques pointant à des clones de ces objets résidant dans des volumes externes : c'est une façon d'alléger le volume de l'OS, lorsque ce dernier est de taille réduite (petit SSD par exemple).

Il ne faut pas trop multiplier les exemplaires de cette opération tout de même - pour la raison suivante : des MÀJ de l'OS, si les liens symboliques remplacent des répertoires du Système, vont sans doute écraser les liens en questions et les remplacer par les répertoires standards > ce qui oblige à supprimer ensuite derechef les répertoires en question > et à les re-remplacer par des liens symboliques pointant aux dossiers clonés dans les volumes de DDE.

S'il y a une pullulation de tels liens symboliques > on risque d'oublier en chemin des cas à rectifier. En résumé : ne pas excéder deux ou trois remplacements s'il s'agit de répertoires du Système > afin de bien les garder en tête et pouvoir vérifier après une MÀJ l'état des lieux.​


Yukochan a dit:


> est ce que c'est possible de faire la même chose mais avec la galerie de photos ? Je voudrais les mettre sur un autre DDE ...



Bien sûr. Et pour le réaliser > je te propose un petit jeu.

Je pense que tu as saisi, sur l'exemple de ton dossier *Backup*, que la procédure s'effectue en *3* étapes : clonage du dossier original dans le volume d'un DDE > suppression du dossier original > création à la place d'un lien symbolique au dossier cloné.

Sans du tout te précipiter pour effectuer "en vrai" cette nouvelle opération > et sans que je te donne "sur un plateau" les 3 commandes _ad hoc_ > est-ce que tu peux poster ici même :

- l'adresse du dossier "Bibliothèque" = "_source_" --> tu te souviens ? Un glisser-déposer dans une fenêtre du «Terminal» te l'inscrit sans faute...

- l'adresse du volume "_destination_" --> idem : un glisser-déposer dans une fenêtre du «Terminal» te l'inscrit sans faute...

- la commande que tu passerais pour cloner le dossier Bibliothèque "_source_" dans le volume de "_destination_"...

- la commande que tu passerais pour supprimer le dossier Bibliothèque "_source_"...

- la commande que tu passerais pour créer le lien symbolique à l'emplacement de l'ancien dossier Bibliothèque original ...​=> outre l'aspect "récréation de fin d'année" de la chose (j'en suis friand) > ce petit exercice te permettra d'apprendre à effectuer l'opération par toi-même (utile pour rectifier les choses après des MÀJ du Système - comme évoqué).​


----------



## Yukochan (29 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je pensais faire ça aussi de moi même justement pour bien mémoriser la manipulation ^^. J'essaye de m'y pencher ce soir en rentrant du travail et je te donne ma "copie" 

Par contre il y a un moyen d'exporter les photos sans passer par la photothèque ? Parce que c'est un peu galère je trouve ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2016)

Ne me demande pas de tuyau de gestion de photos > je n'utilise aucun logiciel "bibliothécaire" de photos > vu que je ne prends pas de photos...

Mais si tu as une bibliothèque de photo (une "iLibrary" quelque chose) à laquelle se réfère le logiciel "bibliothécaire" (genre «Photos.app») > alors il est possible de la cloner comme n'importe quel autre élément > de supprimer l'original > et de mettre à la place un lien symbolique pointant vers son clone résidant sur un volume externe...


----------



## Yukochan (29 Décembre 2016)

D'accord. Merci pour l'info !


----------

